
Can Winograd Schemas Replace Turing Test for Defining Human-Level AI? - markmassie
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/winograd-schemas-replace-turing-test-for-defining-humanlevel-artificial-intelligence
======
Sniffnoy
These Winograd Schemas are basically a subset of the Turing Test, as
originally intended. "Turing Test" contests where people just try to chat
normally rather than actively interrogate are not the actual Turing Test.
Consider after all the example from Turing's original paper on the matter:

Q: Please write me a sonnet on the subject of the Forth Bridge.

A: Count me out on this one. I never could write poetry.

Q: Add 34957 to 70764.

A: (Pause about 30 seconds and then give as answer) 105621.

Q: Do you play chess?

A: Yes.

Q: I have K at my K1, and no other pieces. You have only K at K6 and R at R1.
It is your move. What do you play?

A: (After a pause of 15 seconds) R-R8 mate.

------
andreasvc
It seems useful as a necessary condition for intelligence--it requires lots of
semantic world knowledge--but not as a sufficient condition. Unlike the Turing
test, it's not comprehensive or open-ended. In the Turing test you could
conceivably ask a participant to finish a poem or explain a joke; the result
doesn't need to be good, but understanding the task already demonstrates a
lot. With these Winograd schemas you could train a very specific machine
learning model to guess the right co-reference relations (this is already a
task in NLP that people compete for), and such a model is obviously not
intelligent in any way, it can only do one thing.

